# Avatarbild??



## grille (31. Mai 2011)

Bitte was habe ich hier verpfuscht?Wie kommt ein Bild vom Teichbau als Avatar zustande?
Danke für jeden Tipp im Voraus.
LG grille


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Avatarbild??*

Servus

Schau Dir das mal an ... dann klappt`s auch mit dem Avatar


----------



## grille (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Avatarbild??*

Besten Dank für die prompte Antwort.
Aber leider habe ich das noch immer nicht ganz verstanden.
1. hätte ich die richtige Größe(100/100) hochgeladen und 
2. Wie kommt einfach ein anderes Bild dort hinein?

Danke nochmal!
LG grille

PS Habe eben gesehen,hier jetzt doch als Avatar,aber in meinem ersten Beitrag vom Teich scheint das Bild vom Teichplatz auf.
Okay,macht nichts.Bild kam scheinbar sehr zeitverzögert an.


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Avatarbild??*

Meinst Du in der Threadübersicht im Unterforum, dass dort ein Bild deines Teiches auftaucht?
Das ist normal...bei den hochgeladenen Bildern wird immer das zuerst hochgeladene in der Threadübersicht im Unterforum "Mein Teich und ich" angezeigt...das ist aber kein Avatarbild, sondern ein Vorschaubild!

Oder meinst Du noch was anderes?


----------



## grille (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Avatarbild??*

Herzlichen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Jetzt ist alle klar.
LG grille


----------

